# Him on a good day~



## Pink_Estrella (Sep 20, 2012)

so this is my baby Jodie,Mr Joe,Jojo i love him so much so i wanted to share him with you guys.:hugs:



DSCF0hy550 by Pink_Estrella1, on Flickr





D3SCF0544 by Pink_Estrella1, on Flickr



DSCF05475 by Pink_Estrella1, on Flickr







rDSCF0536 by Pink_Estrella1, on Flickr


----------



## pixmedic (Sep 20, 2012)

NOSE!!


----------



## Pink_Estrella (Sep 20, 2012)

lol yes the nose!


----------



## Pink_Estrella (Sep 24, 2012)

bump


----------



## Derrel (Sep 24, 2012)

I like #3 and #4....looks like one heck of a good pal!


----------



## Pink_Estrella (Sep 24, 2012)

he really is and super smart!


----------



## LiuKang (Sep 29, 2012)

Pink_Estrella said:


> he really is and super smart!



you should have him take a picture of your nose =)


----------



## jon25 (Oct 1, 2012)

I like the second one with his nose right in the center


----------



## Pink_Estrella (Oct 2, 2012)

for everyone he couldnt already guess why i only take photos of the upper part of his body or knew the kinda dog that he is, jodie has a skin conditions that makes him pull his hair out so thats why u always see photos of his nose! 


090 by Pink_Estrella1, on Flickr


----------



## Hickeydog (Oct 2, 2012)

This just screams "GET THAT FLASH OFF THE CAMERA!"


----------



## Pink_Estrella (Oct 2, 2012)

Hickeydog said:


> This just screams "GET THAT FLASH OFF THE CAMERA!"


 flash was never on lol summer middle of the day with him moving


----------



## Pink_Estrella (Oct 6, 2012)

bump


----------

